# Power Generation



## drmajor (Nov 1, 2016)

I have neighbor- X-Navy who is looking for job in Power Generation.  He is trained in that (subs).

Anyone know if GA Power or other power companies have openings??

Or private company that does that type of work??

Appreciate input..  Nice guy.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 1, 2016)

He shouldn't have any trouble le finding employment. Most any company that has a steam plant/boiler should want him if he's got any experience. Where exactly are y'all located?


----------



## drmajor (Nov 1, 2016)

Charleston sc, but he'll move to get good job.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

Things might have changed since I retired, but I believe you have to go online and apply for Georgia Power-Southern Company through their website now.

Good luck.


----------



## drmajor (Nov 1, 2016)

thanks.... Power Co here is that way.. wont even talk to you till that.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 2, 2016)

Most places are that way now. Southern co would be a good place to start. If he's into maintenance then Coastal Energy is out that way. Should keep in busy.


----------



## drmajor (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you...forgot about Southern Co.  My brother was a pilot for them.


----------



## Clabo22001 (Nov 3, 2016)

If he wants to stay in SC check out South Carolina Electric & Gas Nuclear Operations in Jenkinsville.  Units 2 & 3 under construction.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 6, 2016)

drmajor said:


> I have neighbor- X-Navy who is looking for job in Power Generation.  He is trained in that (subs).
> 
> Anyone know if GA Power or other power companies have openings??
> 
> ...



Any nuclear experience? If so, have him check NextEra Energy (part of Florida Power) and Southern Nuclear. Southern has a lot going on.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm guessing he is a Navy nuke. I currently work at Catawba nuclear station as an operator. His best bet is applying directly through the utility. Duke Energy will start putting out postings for their plants around the end of the year. I have a friend at VC Summer with the new units so I can ask if they are going to put out any postings anytime. He really should have an issue finding a job.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 11, 2016)

Tell him to look into Nuclear QC inspection positions.


----------

